# breeders in massachusetts



## hkvip (May 18, 2011)

I am looking for a good breeder in Massachusetts. I am looking for a dark sable male puppy(working bloodline). Anyone can help me in locating a good breeder? Not interested in American showline. DDR/workingline only. Thanks.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry, I got the last good puppy from Massachusetts, you will
have to look elsewhere.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Where's Jen? Otto is a DDR boy from Mass. I think he is from Hena C


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Also, not sure what your plans for the dog are but here's a good read just incase 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/bloodlines-pedigrees/155892-i-want-dark-black-sable-ddr.html


----------



## hkvip (May 18, 2011)

I had two GSD both from the working line. The first one died at age 9. My 2nd GSD was a well ob trained dog and recently passed away due to brain cancer. Both dogs were from the same breeder out of NH who now retired from breeding. Both dogs participated in local GSD play group which also does OB training and basic protection training. Most of the members of the club get their dogs from out of state but I prefer someone from local(Mass). I am looking for a good breeder from Massachusetts and YES, I am not into American Show Line because I believed these breeders are destroying the beautiful and wonderful GSD.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

If you don't mind going to Maine I say check out Liberatore Shepherds.


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

My Thor is from RyanHaus kennels in Salisbury, MA. I have nothing but great things to say about Paula and her dogs. Thor passed his CGC last Saturday at just shy of 10 months old. Paula is a member on this forum, but she is not on all that often. I would get another dog from her in a heartbeat. In fact I wanted a pup from her Spring litter, but my husband refused to let me get a third dog, as he didn't want to have to get a bigger SUV. The nerve of him

Wolfiesmom on here also has a RyanHaus dog. He is a character like no other, her stories about him are the best! Hopefully she will chime in.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Pia Rhein (vom Rheinland) and Claudia Romard (van Gogh) both came highly recommended to me when I started looking. I spoke with both and they were very helpful. Neither had pups at the time but both are expecting litters soon.


----------



## hkvip (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I was told there is a breeder from CT, he has some good dogs. The place is called Watcher Engel. It is only 2 hrs away from where I live. Anyone knows anything about this breeder?


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Watcher Engel has a litter from their Max v Tieckerhook dam coming soon. The other litter looks pretty good too. I dont know much about the breeder though.

Timber Ridge in Maine has a nice litter too. Should be a good chance of a dark sable too. Doreen is very nice and knowledgable. Give her a call.

Vandenheuvel in CT too.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

THere are a couple places.

Sonar is from Goble Kennels in Loudon,NH (They have von Henna-c dogs) which is about 2 hours North of Lowell,MA. Goble Kennels | East German Shepherd Breeders Dogs and Puppies | Loudon, NH (price for dog is $1000 with $200 deposit and there is a waiting list)

There is Von Henna-C Kennels which is located in Webster,NH (about the same distance) www.vonhenna-c.com

Another is Hayes Haus Kennels located in Rowley,MA breed good working line shepherds that are sables/bi colors/black. (price is $1500+ and there is a waiting list) Dog Training MA | Dog Training Boston MA | Dog Training Rowley MA | Dog Training NH | Hayes Haus Dog Training 

Another is Olympia Kennels in Chester,NH that have working line sables/bi colors/black www.olymiakennels.com

Also located in Rowley,MA is NordOsten Kennels which breed sables/bi colors/black working lines dogs. German Shepherd Breeder MA | German Shepherd Puppies MA


hope that helps.  Good luck!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I agree with MrsMiaW.. Ryanhaus has great dogs. They are extremely intelligent, and physically very solid, strong, and healthy. My Wolfie has so much personality. Paula is a great person to work with.


----------



## hkvip (May 18, 2011)

thanks for all your info.


----------

